# New loft.



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey guys, this year i plan on building a new loft for ybs. Since i dont have room here at my house, i plan on building it at the barn i work at. I cant find any pictures of what i was looking for so maybe you guys can help. Im thinking of building something about 6x8 or so with a complete wire front. Wire bottum with a pull out board that holds the droppings that falls through..


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

Pigeon lower said:


> Hey guys, this year i plan on building a new loft for ybs. Since i dont have room here at my house, *i plan on building it at the barn i work at.* I cant find any pictures of what i was looking for so maybe you guys can help. Im thinking of building something about 6x8 or so with a complete wire front. Wire bottum with a pull out board that holds the droppings that falls through..



??????????????????????


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Try looking at the small loft ideas thread. Just get some2X4s and some hardware cloth. Not chicken wire. Build you a pallet cover it make a little 2 inch gap so you can slide in the trays or plywood youll use. Buuld your frame and wrap it up. Be a good idea again to look at the small loft idea thread in loft designs section


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

HmoobH8wj said:


> ??????????????????????


No room to build it since im in town here, so im going to build it at the barn i work at since im there pretty much everyday almost?


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I'd go with the redrose style loft. It can be modified to be 6 X 8


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Revolution Lofts said:


> I'd go with the redrose style loft. It can be modified to be 6 X 8


Yeah but i want complete wire front. Wire Bottum.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Why do you want a wire front and bottom in a cold climate like ontario?


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Why do you want a wire front and bottom in a cold climate like ontario?


Quite a few people do it actually. Just cover up with plastic during winter. 
But i will only be using the loft during the summer to hold youngbirds by winter i will have selected my breeders and have sold the rest.


----------

